# dom forgot to present these ,very nice thanks



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Bit of a rush on stage as we were trying to finish on time after judging overran. Will remember the trophies next year


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice
Would have been nice to get some thing like that as a memento of the day


----------

